# Webmin ZFS Manager + Boot Environments



## JoseMR (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi all, just to inform that FreeBSD/Webmin users wanting to manage Boot Environments withing the jonmatifa/zfsmanager Webmin module, it is now possible with an slightly modified zfsmanager version that can be found HERE

EDIT: I've build new module from latest source and tweaks 

Regards


----------



## vermaden (Nov 20, 2018)

Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## JoseMR (May 5, 2019)

Released new ZFS Manager with Boot Environments support for FreeBSD/Webmin*.

Version 0.1.6a now includes BE mount/umount functionality among some layout improvements.

Though still a work in progress to make the module fully optimized for FreeBSD.

Source: JRGTH/zfsmanager

Builds: gDrive

*EDIT:* Released the standalone version of the Boot Environments Manager HERE

*Many of the ZFS Manager functionality don't work on FreeBSD yet.

Regards


----------

